# Shaving, Part 2: For women Only.....



## PenWorks (Dec 30, 2006)

I noticed some women buying my shaving brushes for their hubbies, getting a little excited about them as well. So unlike my european cousins, who don't know what a razor is or what to do with it. I made some women size brushes.

In America, us gentlemen like our ladies with silky smooth legs and unbraided armpits,   so here is the ticket 

Tru Stone shave brushes. Thanks for looking.


----------



## LanceD (Dec 30, 2006)

Cute ! []


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 30, 2006)

Man, I'll bet that'll tickle their fancies. []


----------



## woodpens (Dec 30, 2006)

That's a cool idea! I hope it catches on. []


----------



## Ligget (Dec 30, 2006)

Anthony, I resent your post as UK women shave too![!]


----------



## airrat (Dec 30, 2006)

Anthony you should make some powder brushes.  I could just see what my wife would do to me if I bought her a shaving brush.

SMACK!!!!! what is that suppose to mean!!!! [B)][)]

wait I get that anyway.  Have never learned what buttons to not push yet. []


----------



## jeffj13 (Dec 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> <br />Anthony you should make some powder brushes.



Tom,

Why couldn't she use these as powder brushes?  Looks to be about the same size.

jeff


----------



## Ligget (Dec 30, 2006)

Nice brushes though![]


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 30, 2006)

Sorry mark, that was an insider joke for my wife's cousins [] Glad they don't read english or know what the IAP is []

We will see if they sell, thanks for the comments.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Sorry mark, that was an insider joke for my wife's cousins [] Glad they don't read english or know what the IAP is []
> 
> We will see if they sell, thanks for the comments.



Anthony, I've 'translated' your remarks and have forwarded them on to the 'cuginis'. You're in trouble now, paisan[]

-Peter-


----------



## johncrane (Jan 2, 2007)

most women do downunder too now! that has got my brain ticking!! they look realy nice Anthony.[]


----------



## bob393 (Jan 2, 2007)

Really nice work!


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 3, 2007)

I just saw a special on badgers and all I could think was "hmmm, how could I harvest those pelts?"  Ya got me thinkin' Anthony.  I've never seen these in my area, but I wonder if they'd sell.  I'm still putting together what I want to sell in craft shows next year.

Oh yeah, very nice looking brushes.  I like the turquoise truestone.
Rob


----------



## Dario (Jan 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> <br />Man, I'll bet that'll tickle their fancies. []





> _Originally posted by johncrane_
> <br />most women do downunder too now! that has got my brain ticking!! they look realy nice Anthony.[]



ROFLMAO [][}]


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 3, 2007)

You're gonna sell badgers?  Well, they'll certainly go over with the Highlanders. That's what they use on the high-end sporrans. (Scottish reference)


----------



## woodpens (Jan 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by johncrane_
> ...



I was going to let that one slip by. I'm glad I'm not the only one in the gutter. []


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 3, 2007)

Cool brushes, but I agree. You'd be better to market them as makeup brushes.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johncrane_
> <br />most women do downunder too now! that has got my brain ticking!! []




Tick....tick....tick.....I am not going to say it []

Thanks for the comments []


----------



## csb333 (Jan 3, 2007)

They look really nice. Let us know how they sell. With two daughters I have three women in this house that will buy anything in the beauty area. I havent checked the bathroom yet....they may already be your customers!!


----------



## Rojo22 (Jan 5, 2007)

Badgers....We dont need no stinking Badgers......LOL....




> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />You're gonna sell badgers?  Well, they'll certainly go over with the Highlanders. That's what they use on the high-end sporrans. (Scottish reference)


----------



## NavyDiver (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rojo22_
> <br />
> Badgers....We dont need no stinking Badgers......LOL....
> 
> ...



Saw that one coming [] [].  Just as long as you stay away from the beans [}].


----------

